# Cicero's Fall Walk



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

We had a beautiful weekend at our little get-a-way place. Cicero "loves" to explore on his walks there. He's a happy camper in the mountains!!

"Look, Mom, I found me a nice little outside bed to relax in."
View attachment 16129


"Man, oh man, it's so nice to be outside here."
View attachment 16130


"Mom...is this the wagon you use to ride to school in???"
View attachment 16131


"Can I go swimming now?"
View attachment 16132


"What do you mean I'm to pretty to be a boy?"
View attachment 16133


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

*More....*

"This is so funny because Daddy lets ME get in the creek with him to fish."
View attachment 16135


"Okay...can I go swimming now??"
View attachment 16134


"Mom...I can feel leaves climbing up my belly and hiding in my fur. ound:








"What do you mean I'm the prettiest flower you have ever seen? Are you losing it, Mom?"








"Oh look, Daddy has built me a little playhouse."


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

It is just so fun to see pictures of everyone's Havs! 

Cicero IS very pretty! How do you keep his hair decent out there? When we went to Idaho in the mountains, Tuckers hair was like velcro, and he was covered with tiny burrs every time we went out to go potty.

What nice Pictures! I especially like the one of him in the roots on the tree.

Sheri


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheri, He did pick up a lot on this walk. See the sweetgum ball at his foot in the last picture? He had several stuck to his belly when we got back...plus lots of leaves hiding in that fur. I do dust a little baby powder on his legs and belly when we walk in the woods and it seems to help keep some stuff from sticking as much. He had already been in the creek swimming, but after he dries and I brush him out, he seems to look pretty clean again - which is amazing to me. Thank you for saying my boy is pretty!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ooh! I loved your Cicero photo stories! Of course, I am partial to black and white boys 

He has such a nice smile!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love these picturs of Cicero Dale, he is one handsome guy. What a face, I just want to kiss him.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

What a beautiful place and how happy Cicero looks there. Thanks for the tip about baby powder. I took Roxie on a walk in the woods a couple of weeks ago and even though we were on a path she still came home covered in little burrs that we call sandspurs. After spending an hour combing them out I vowed never to take her to the woods again!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What beautiful pictures, and your boy is smiling in all of them.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Cicero looks so handsome, I love your pictures. What a beautiful place!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How sweet. I love all the lovely seasonal pictures on the board lately.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, he sure is a pretty boy! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> *I do dust a little baby powder on his legs and belly when we walk in the woods and it seems to help keep some stuff from sticking as much. *


My favorite kind of thread. Wonderful pictures of an adorable Hav and some good advice besides!!!

I've been threatening to shave Cody's legs (no matter how silly he looks) because he collects absolutely everything on our walks. Dale, you've saved Cody from embarrassement for at least another day --- I'll give the baby powder a try tonight!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Love love love these shots Dale!!!! Cicero is such a pretty boy!!!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Cicero just keeps getting more and more handsome!! I love all your pictures!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cicero is a doll! Looks like you had a nice weekend away too. We went to the Big Creek Greenway for a long walk this morning...brrrr!!! Scooter is now sleeping on my lap and there's a pile of leaves and pine straw on my desk that I keep adding to as I see bits in his tail. He's exhausted though! It was cold but still sunny and breezy so a perfect day to be outside.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Dale! Cicero is very very handsome indeed! 

Okay---I know he is much younger then Quince and Quince got a small hair trim on his body awhile back---but I'm now thinking what is the matter with my guy? Why isn't Quincy's hair longer? Cicero has the most beautiful coat---what gives?:ear:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics! Cicero is so handsome!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, the comments on the photos are too funny! Love it!! ound: Cicero is very handsome AND pretty at the same time. Isn't that strange? :suspicious: He has a lovely coat, thanks to you but that face. Omg, I want to squish him!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> My favorite kind of thread. Wonderful pictures of an adorable Hav and some good advice besides!!!
> 
> I've been threatening to shave Cody's legs (no matter how silly he looks) because he collects absolutely everything on our walks. Dale, you've saved Cody from embarrassement for at least another day --- I'll give the baby powder a try tonight!


Jill, I think all dogs have different texture of hair, but the baby powder seems to help to keep 'junk' from sticking to Cicero as bad. I use to use it on my Pom that had really thick hair. If I don't dust him some before the walk, then I just dust the trashy areas when I get back and brush him. It will in some dogs make their hair 'fly-away' especially if you use to much - and they have really fine hair.

When Cicero gets a little fly-away or feeling dry, I spray "Revlon Finisheen" on my brush lightly and brush him. It's an oil sheen & conditioning spray that I get at Wal-Mart for about $4.50...and will last "forever" since you only use a tiny bit. To much and they can look to oily...but it had always been a good thing IMO for their coat...and you learn how much to use. Great for shine also in any coat color.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Julie said:


> Beautiful pictures Dale! Cicero is very very handsome indeed!
> 
> Okay---I know he is much younger then Quince and Quince got a small hair trim on his body awhile back---but I'm now thinking what is the matter with my guy? Why isn't Quincy's hair longer? Cicero has the most beautiful coat---what gives?:ear:


Julie...I'm shocked...honest...because I have been jealous that Quincy had such a healthy beautiful coat. :biggrin1:

At times I have wished that Cicero had a more wavy coat instead of the kinky hairs. The black hair is to die for...and the white is thiner, dryer, and kinky. I have tried about every product I have heard about on this forum....but keep going back to what "I like best" and what I've done with my pets for many years.

First, I don't always use shampoo...and when I do I add it to the bath water and just pour it over them - I rinse and when I think I'm through - I rinse again!! I use enough water to almost cover my pets - either in the sink or a sink size plastic bin in the tub.

I use "Cure Care" conditioner (use to go by the name Uni-cure) on me, anyone I cut or color, and my dog. It cleans and conditions like nothing I have tried. Since it also cleans -- every other week I just fill the sink -- add about 1/4 cup of Cure Care and float his coat while we talk - rinse and blow. I'm left with a clean, soft coat that is easy to brush and feels wonderful. I use Cure Care only, always, on his head and face to clean!

As stated above...I use Finisheen 'on my brush' at times to add a little oil or shine when I think I need it...very little. I do this for mats because Cicero has a cotton like coat and it helps to make the mats slip out better 'for me'. I do the dusting of baby powder to help with sticky leaves and such.

I sometimes use a tiny bit of Alberto VO5 at bedtime brushing...also to condition the coat.

I think keeping them clean is one way for them to grow a good coat...and the Cure Care makes that much easier for me. I think the brushing stimulates the coat...just like it helps humans. That being said...I think I've noticed on this thread that everyone is looking for good products and ways to keep coat...especially during the blowing stage...so I know that everyone is trying just like me. I do wish Cicero had thicker hair - at times - but I'm happy with the way it looks. I think lots of it comes from their genes!! I will say -- and I think most have to agree with this -- when they are first bathed they are easier to brush. It's harder and you spend more time brushing once -- let's say -- a week has passed. They tangle much easier. For me...it saves me time brushing daily when I float Cicero in Cure Care each week..which I feel saves hair.

In the past week Cicero has started 'blowing coat' and no matter how many times I say, "Nooo Cicero, don't blow," he is continuing to do it. About 1 to 4 of Cure Care in a spray bottle is helping slip those mats out...so I hope we can make it without cutting!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the comments. I guess you can tell that us 'empty nesters' are thrilled to have this little man. He is just so special to us.

Marj, I do go for a pretty face...and we just look at him and smile. The boy can do "no wrong"!!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

He is such a love...you are so lucky


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> In the past week Cicero has started 'blowing coat' and no matter how many times I say, "Nooo Cicero, don't blow," he is continuing to do it.


ound: Dale! If only that worked!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Cicero has beautiful big bright eyes. He sure looks like a happy boy!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I really enjoyed to pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Where do you get the Cure Care - I haven't heard of it before. Abby, too, has a cottony coat that tends to really fly away. I would love to try your method. BTW, Cicero is just adorable.

Kathie


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Kathie, Thank you...Cicero is adorable to us!!

I will post a link below -- but if you have a Sally's Beauty Supply in your area, you can usually find it in the store. I usually order 1 gallon at a time...and that is about once a year...and it's only like $7.50. My entire family uses it and loves it. We have thick hair...and it's great for pets. You can leave it in -- and even use a quarter size to just skim over the coat after the sink float to leave in.

If you can't find it at a store...if you will PM me your address, I will be happy to send you a small bottle to try before you buy. One reason I like it for Cicero is it cleans also and I think good for the skin.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/deman...BS-442010&dwvar_SBS-442010_webSize=20.0000+OZ


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Dale-My sister is a hair dresser so I'll ask her to get some of this for me. She recommended Burt's Bees hand salve for me to use on my hair and I'm trying it on Scooter as well. It keeps me from being too frizzy and since he and I have similar hair, according to DH, hopefully it will help. It also smells good!:biggrin1:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> If you can't find it at a store...if you will PM me your address, I will be happy to send you a small bottle to try before you buy. One reason I like it for Cicero is it cleans also and I think good for the skin.
> 
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/deman...BS-442010&dwvar_SBS-442010_webSize=20.0000+OZ


Dale, I know it's off topic, but could the Cure Care be used as a kind of deep conditioner? I use Coat Handler on Saydee and I love it, but I was thinking about trying to find a deep conditioner to use every once in a while. If you don't mind, could you tell me the ingredients?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice/tips Dale. I'm going to look into getting some of the products you spoke of. Quincy has a cottony type coat as well--his white is more silky then the black,but the black is even silkier on his head and ears then his rump. I think I am breaking his coat actually:suspicious: He doesn't mind my pulling and tugging and combing and only twice has he ever grumbled at me even while getting mats out---I wonder if because he doesn't complain I don't realize it's breaking off the hair. (hope that makes sense)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a wonderful walk Cicero had! Gosh, I wish we'd been able to join him. Dale, those are beautiful pix of a beautiful boy. You've got reason to be proud!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Julie said:


> Thanks for the advice/tips Dale. I'm going to look into getting some of the products you spoke of. Quincy has a cottony type coat as well--his white is more silky then the black,but the black is even silkier on his head and ears then his rump. I think I am breaking his coat actually:suspicious: He doesn't mind my pulling and tugging and combing and only twice has he ever grumbled at me even while getting mats out---I wonder if because he doesn't complain I don't realize it's breaking off the hair. (hope that makes sense)


Quincy's hair has always looked great in pictures. The Cure Care does help me with the cottony coat. I use the CC 'heavy as heck' comb first, then brush, then a regular comb. Cicero's white is really not good hair -- using fish oil and can't tell it has done anything. Beginning to blow coat and the Cure Care is helping me deal with that. If you want...you can PM me your address...and I will be happy to send you enough for a couple of baths so you can try before you buy....don't mind at all doing that. Very cheap for me here. I think hair break mostly from being to dry...and this product seems to add moisture to Cicero.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Dale,
Really enjoyed your beautiful photos and Cicero's smiling face. What a sweetie! Cazzie and Chelsie send him lickies
Suzy


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Leslie said:


> What a wonderful walk Cicero had! Gosh, I wish we'd been able to join him. Dale, those are beautiful pix of a beautiful boy. You've got reason to be proud!


Leslie, This weekend place is only an hour from our home. Country...quite...great place to walk and relax and do nothing. AND we would love to have you visit anytime and we could walk our babies all over the place, or ride them on the four wheelers!! Plenty of room...so plan a ride to Ga!! Do you cook???ound:ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dale. i always love the pictures and Stories of Cicero's adventures!!! thanks for sharing your grooming tips as well.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

please thank Cicero for the tour of his walk! I loved it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Leslie, This weekend place is only an hour from our home. Country...quite...great place to walk and relax and do nothing. AND we would love to have you visit anytime and we could walk our babies all over the place, or ride them on the four wheelers!! Plenty of room...so plan a ride to Ga!! *Do you cook???*ound:ound:


No, but DH does! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks all of coming to this thread to enjoy pictures. It almost looks like I have a cardboard Cicero...he lookes the same in most of them..just different backgrounds. ound: A little picture over-load but we had fun doing it. 

Leslie...my DH cooks also....SO, that means long slow walks for us and the furbabies. Come for a relaxing visit anytime!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Loved the photos of beautiful Cicero. At least you guys have seasons-I miss that!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

CIcero is gorgeous, I really enjoyed his "Fall Walk" montage...and he is a very good poser!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Dale, thanks so much for your kind offer to send me some Cure Care. We have a small Sally beauty here but they didn't have it. I will see if any of my family that live in large cities can find some, though. They will all be coming for Thanksgiving. Your postage would cost more than the product!! I have some Matrix Smooth Hair that I don't use anymore since my niece introduced me to the flat iron! - I might try that on Abby. The hair on her back looks like a pile of white cotton candy!

Kathie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, I had to go back and look at the pics again. You're right! Cicero looks like he's got different backgrounds pasted and he is the same in most of the photos! LOL ound:

He's just gorgeous and any reason to back and look at the pics again is a good one. :biggrin1:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

What a beautiful guy! Love the pictures and all the good info! Thanks!


----------

